# Weird sound coming from engine bay?



## ewingeric (Oct 4, 2017)

This has just been happening for about a month or so now, and I can't seem to figure out where it's coming from. Only happens when I'm accelerating.. any thoughts?

You might have to listen pretty carefully as i'm not sure how well my phone picked up the audio. It's kind of a "whirring" sound.

Thanks!

youtube.com/watch?v=Oa7sbrg3vIw


----------

